# advice plz on best supplements ?



## hitman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

hi folks ,looking for good muscle gains !,im kind of knew to this and taking amino acids 1000mg at the moment plus multi-vits,megabol biosterol with megabol daa-stin(d-aspertic acid),plus olimp creatine megacaps 1250mg !,think iam seeing improvements ?,but are these any good in ur opinions ??,and what wld uz recommend me for good fast results in muscle gain etc......????,chrz :high5:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Whats your body weight and how much protein are you getting in a day?


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

When you say fast mate, how fast do you mean?


----------



## hitman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

my weight is 14st or 90-91kg ,not sure how much exactly ?,but do eat fish,eggs,meat etc....plus taken amino acids 1000mg ,what else wld help m8 ?


----------



## hitman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

not sure exactly ?,but as fast as poss! by whatever means,really want to know whats the best supps or products to get me muscle gain asap !,chrz


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What is the rest of your diet like? How much protein/carbs/fats are you getting? What is your training like, are you doing cardio too?

Supplements are only 1 of 4 major factors, the 4 factors of great importance in my eyes are training/diet/rest/supplementation.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Extreme said:


> What is the rest of your diet like? How much protein/carbs/fats are you getting? What is your training like, are you doing cardio too?
> 
> Supplements are only 1 of 4 major factors, the 4 factors of great importance in my eyes are training/diet/rest/supplementation.


Have to agree with extreme. The more info you give the members the more they can help you.


----------



## hitman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

hi extreme !,chrz for reply ,tbh my diet isnt great as iv never been a big eater but im not skinny either !,but just want to put on some muscle asap so want to know of best supplements to help me and which deliver best results etc.....?,thnkz


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

There is no quick fix so you need to work on try bug picture, sort your diet, training then supplements


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Supplements do only that. They supplement your diet. So try and get a good diet and training programme first. Look in the training and nutrition/diet sections for some help.


----------



## Alden (Aug 23, 2013)

Well,Energetic diets and supplements are so good for the health and get energy so most of

the people like the supplements foods for the nutrition.According to me that nutritional

supplements are the best for the health and build the body muscles....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Alden, I'd like to thank you for posting, even though all your posts are shite.

On checking your e-mail I see it is "[email protected]" which is a spamming one, so you'll be banned from here onwards.

Give up dude, we check everyone!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ASAP doesnt usually work


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Alden, I'd like to thank you for posting, even though all your posts are shite.
> 
> On checking your e-mail I see it is "[email protected]" which is a spamming one, so you'll be banned from here onwards.
> 
> Give up dude, we check everyone!


Nice spot doug :biggrin:


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Slow is smooth, smooth is fast!! Its a long journey!!!


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> Supplements do only that. They supplement your diet. So try and get a good diet and training programme first. Look in the training and nutrition/diet sections for some help.


I agree with daddy along with supplement proper workout and balanced diet is necessary for maximum results. Supplements provide you necessary vitamins and minerals needed by the body.


----------

